# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > BPM >  mis  jour du solde cong l'exemple officiel leave vacation management

## guesmi

Bonjour tout le monde
quelqu'un peut maider svp , j'ai fait un process de demande de cong comme l'exemple officiel du communaut  Bonitasoft quand je fais la premire fois une demande de cong le solde(daysAvailableCounter) mis  jour, mais la deuxime demande de cong le solde revient  l'initial daysAvailableInitial(solde initial ne rcupre pas  solde courant )
Par exemple daysInitialValue = 60
nouvelle demande de cong (NbreDays = 5)--> daysAvailableCounter(solde):60-5 = 55
deuxime demande de cong (NbreDays = 3)-->resultat: daysAvailableCounter 60-3 = 57 resultat attendu  daysAvailableCounter 55-3 = 52
Merci davance
Il sagit de mon process.bos
https://www.dropbox.com/Home?Preview...onges-19.0.Bos

----------


## guesmi

l'erreur au niveau de code de l'example officiel
while ((currentlyExistingVacationAvailable = vacationAvailableDAO.find(offset, increment)).size() > 0) {
	for (vacationAvailable va : currentlyExistingVacationAvailable) {
		// Update the list of user ids for user who already have an associated VacationAvailable object
		alreadyKnownEmployeeId.add(va.bonitaBPMId)
		// Reset the vacation available counter
		va.daysAvailableCounter = daysAvailableInitialValue
==>remplacer par 

while ((currentlyExistingVacationAvailable = vacationAvailableDAO.find(offset, increment)).size() > 0) {
	for (vacationAvailable va : currentlyExistingVacationAvailable) {
		// Update the list of user ids for user who already have an associated VacationAvailable object
		alreadyKnownEmployeeId.add(va.bonitaBPMId)
		// Reset the vacation available counter
		va.daysAvailableCounter = va.getDaysAvailableCounter()

----------

